# So how much does marriage counseling cost?



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

From reading people's stories I also find a lot of responses include "seek therapy." It sounds easier said than done and fairly expensive if you visit more than once which I know is required to help improve a marriage. What about those who lack the funds to do it? Doesn't sound like something insurance companies would cover.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

A lot of insurance plans will cover some part of marriage counseling, just as they cover other types of counseling. Also, you can find less expensive providers who charge on a sliding scale--look into city and/or county resources and other non-profits.

But how much does it cost? A LOT less than a divorce. Really. 

You can go to counseling at a rate you can afford, but ideally no less than 1x/month. I personally believe it is worth going into debt for b/c the consequences of not doing it are so costly in both the emotional and financial sense. 

good luck.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

We paid $100 an hour and at the time my insurance didn't cover it. Took about 6 months to put our marriage back on track so roughly $3K??? Probably less but you get the idea. Oh and our marriage was better after 5 sessions. 

That's way cheaper than a divorce.

MC turned into IC for me afterwards (seems I was the problem in the marriage). I just sucked it up and found a way to pay for it. I still go but insurance pays for it now.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

My insurance covers it. Ten sessions free and after the ten twenty dollar copays.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Mavash. said:


> We paid $100 an hour and at the time my insurance didn't cover it. Took about 6 months to put our marriage back on track so roughly $3K??? Probably less but you get the idea. Oh and our marriage was better after 5 sessions.
> 
> That's way cheaper than a divorce.
> 
> MC turned into IC for me afterwards (seems I was the problem in the marriage). I just sucked it up and found a way to pay for it. I still go but insurance pays for it now.


In all honesty 3k sounds a little excessive. I wouldn't rely completely on marriage counseling but I just wouldn't go if it cost that much. I make less than 30K a year...ain't happening.

By the way, I don't need to go...just for future reference in the event that it does happen.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

bribrius said:


> My insurance covers it. Ten sessions free and after the ten twenty dollar copays.



Wow that's not bad at all!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

SepticChange said:


> In all honesty 3k sounds a little excessive. I wouldn't rely completely on marriage counseling but I just wouldn't go if it cost that much. I make less than 30K a year...ain't happening.
> 
> By the way, I don't need to go...just for future reference in the event that it does happen.


We were making $60K at the time and I was a nutjob. I needed all that therapy he didn't.

I'm all better now.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Mavash. said:


> We were making $60K at the time and I was a nutjob. I needed all that therapy he didn't.
> 
> I'm all better now.


I'm glad it helped. It's definitely worth it sometimes.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

If you can't afford it or don't have insurance to cover it, look for organizations in your area that offer sliding scale services. I'm paying $40/hour here.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Hmmm... our first one who was a doctor cost $200/session... So, we wasted a couple thousand. Wasn't the doc's fault, it was my wife's because she chose to lie and omit through the whole thing. The advice is only as good as the information given.

The second one was just a councelor. Covered by insurance so we just had a $25 co-pay. She sucked... I still call her 'the parrot'...


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Hmmm


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My insurance does unlimited sessions for $20 bucks a pop.


----------



## Leahcar1985 (Apr 21, 2012)

We just went to a couple and they were free. No license, but the best 2 hours my husband and I have committed to the issue in our marriage since the problem started.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Also you can check universities that offer counseling programs. There's one here that charges $0-35 depending on your income. It's cheap because you get a student counselor who needs therapy hours, but if you don't get a good one you can ask for a new person. It's hit or miss but it won't break the bank.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Our marriage counselor charged $85/hour, but we paid $50/hour after insurance. My best friend is a family therapist and charges $100/hour, which is upper-average for our area. She also takes a few sliding-scale and pro bono clients at a time. She tells me that most counselors are not at all offended when people call to ask about rates, what insurance is accepted by the practice, what issues the counselors are experienced in handling, and what methods they use. Some counselors don't take insurance due to the headaches involved in handling claims, but it's just fine to ask and no one is offended if you pick someone else based on coverage or price.

There is also the option of religious counselor. Many houses of worship offer counseling to not only their congregants, but others as well. As with any counselor, shop around for one who has experience helping couples with whatever your particular issue is, and move on if it becomes clear that it's not a good fit. These types of sessions are often fairly cheap, and may even be free.


----------



## Acorn (Dec 16, 2010)

I have the insurance that offers unlimited sessions for $20 each. Plus, it is eligible for HSA spending, so it's pre-tax dollars.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

If you have a University nearby check to see if they have a marriage and family center, Its grad students working under a full time therapist or whatever accumulating hours they are very affordable and also very knowledgeable me and my wife went to one for about 6 months when we were in need they did a great job


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

For any vets reading this, MC is free at Veteran's Centers.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Ours was free the first time we went as we had met our deductible the year we started going, it was once a week for about 2 months. When the new year rolled around, and our deductible reset, it was going to be roughly $100 a session. We stopped going. But those two months we did go gave us some solid footing to work from in our marriage.


----------

